# Happy Holidays!



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm leaving tomorrow for Virginia to be with my daughter and family for Christmas. I want to wish you all a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2018)

Thanks Ruth, hope you have a safe and enjoyable trip and visit with your family.  Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2018)

Thanks Ruth, safe travel and have a great time.


----------



## Wren (Dec 22, 2018)

Thank you Ruth, enjoy the Christmas break with your family, Happy Christmas to you all


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2018)

Thanks Ruth, have a wonderful time with your family.....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Dec 22, 2018)

Merry Christmas Ruth. Wishing you the best for the holiday season.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2018)

Merry Christmas, Ruth!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2018)




----------

